# Slingshot Of The Month - Nov 2012 - The Winners



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The winners this month are :

1st Place : *Bill Hays* - Tube Master Sniper _(59 votes)_











2nd Place : *Little Bear* - Trick or Treat _(40 votes)_











3rd Place : *Antraxx* - Deadly Leaf _(25 votes)_


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners!!

A special round of thanks to all those who took part in the nominations and voting!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations to all the nominees and winners. Each of you do great work


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats to all 3! Well deserved!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Congratz to everyone. Many great entries this month.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations guys. Amazing stuff, done this month, great work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Those are some fine looking shooters. Congrats winners.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations Bill -- well deserved! But I have to add that any contest in which Little Bears's and Anthrax's work comes in second and third has reached an almost unimaginable level of excellence.

. . . and to think Danny's didn't even get to third place.

I have huge respect for the guys on this forum who are entered in this competition each month. It's inspiring and just a joy to behold what you all do with the humble forked stick!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Couldn't have said it better myself Dayhiker! Accolades for all!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats to the winners & nominees.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much!
All of you!

- All (not the ones who voted for me, i mean all!) of you voters, wow, really the number has reached a new level. That makes me very proud.
So many people are interested in slingshots these days...amazing.
- All of you who build slingshots...i think the level we have got here is something very special. Looking at the other Slingshots that were nominated i NEVER expected to score again.
I think we "builders" are pushing us even higher with every next thread that is presented. This is really something we ALL can be proud of.
- And a special THANKS goes to Hrawk. Man, we don´t know each other but everytime i have a little time and i take a look at the forum you are here too or did something new. Your spending a LOT of your time, in chat, in the forums, evertime kind, helping and pushing the forum and the community!
Forums like this could not exist this way without people like you putting that much of your own power into it.
A big big thanks man!

and keep ´em comming Guys


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners!!!! Huge works!!!
Thanks to Reecemurg for nominating me Thanks to all the voters!
The level of craftsmanship of these forums is astronomical!!!!
Cheers to all ...Q


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats to the winners and all. There is some great skill on this forum, and I know narrowing it down to three is a real hard task.

Again, great job to all.

LGD


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Once again this forum has proved that there is some serious talent out there. congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome slingshots. Bill is a master!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to Bill Hays for your awesome Tube Master Sniper !!
Little Bear and Antraxx your work is awesome too


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners and Mr. Bill a special congrat to you Bud as the winner! A very well designed Slingshot for sure and a beauty too. Well done! Flatband


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

All three winners are absolutely stunning, but most amazing of all, there were ten other entries (forgive me if I miscounted) that only a year ago would have easily won 1st prize. The speed at which the art of slingshot making has progressed is astounding. Where do we go from here?


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations All
Rick


----------



## iBodyguard (Dec 2, 2012)

All well deserved... ;-]


----------



## iBodyguard (Dec 2, 2012)

Well said Henry...


----------

